# Weighting the Winter Factors ! ENSO AO NAO PDO MJO



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

We have put together our top factors this winter and weighted them against each other as of September. Check them out and let us know what you think ?



http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...scussion&groupid=4331&topicid=7336&Itemid=179


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I just heard we might hav a la nada winter, this current el nino is fighting the cold pdo. It may weaken, in the next few weeks then try to come on again once we start winter.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Fisherboy...

I think it will stay neutral to weak right now and yea come on stronger come november or december. Not sure we have enough time or ocean temperature swing to bring it back to La Nada. Good observation Fisherboy.


----------

